# EBS & Irish Permanent merger - customer bonus?



## mloc (17 Dec 2008)

There is talk of EBS and Irish Permanent merging. I am with the EBS and as it is not a bank and (I think) the Irish Permamanent doe this mean that if they merge the customers of EBS could be getting a payout?


----------



## jpd (17 Dec 2008)

No - EBS is essentially broke and is probably valueless


----------



## steph1 (17 Dec 2008)

jpd said:


> No - EBS is essentially broke and is probably valueless



Really


----------



## SteH (18 Dec 2008)

EBS and Irish Life & permanent have a close relationship anyway so this would be a natural enough relationship.


----------



## TLC (18 Dec 2008)

Will Perm TSB shares be affected - will they go up? Or is that the big question?? I've a few shares which I intend to hold on to for many years yet - wish I'd have cashed them in a year ago - hindsight is great isn't it???


----------



## JohnBoy (18 Dec 2008)

It is only a rumoured deal so far. There is a belief that in order to sweeten the deal for IL&P shareholders the government could throw in a dollop of state cash because EBS is hardly a prize asset. Shareholder value can only be judged when/if deal details are announced.


----------

